# Self-mutilation



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever had a hedgehog who self-mutilates? Something set Pliny off last night, but I have no idea what. He was really twitchy and tore around his house. He also chewed two sores on his underside - one under each front leg. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow (earliest appointment I could get). He seems perfectly fine behaviour-wise now. He ate and drank, but didn't wheel very much last night. I could hear him chewing on himself. He stopped whenever I lifted his liner up, but as soon as I left he started up again. It went on for over 30 minutes.
Any ideas, suggestions, etc on what might have caused it and anything I can do to stop him if it happens again?
The weather has been really weird for the last couple of days. Nothing in his diet/environment has changed.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ccould he have fleas or mites?


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine has done this twice. The first time was clearly because I bathed her in the wrong stuff and I guess it made her really itchy or something. The second time I didn't do anything to her, I had her out for playtime on my bed and put her back in her cage afterwards and she was extra spunky when I put her in and it was during the day. She started biting at herself under both front arms. I took her to the vet and even though he found no mites on the skin scraping I figured it wouldn't hurt to treat her for them since she came from a petstore. Not sure how bad the sores are your little one created but Lunas looked pretty bad and they healed very quickly without putting anything on them. Still not sure why she has done it. I was directed by the vet to give her .02cc of baby benadryl it helps with itching. What I do now when she does it is take her out and wrap her up in some extra fleece I have and kinda sit her upright and tuck it under her chin so she can't bite herself anymore. I hold her pretty snug and she will eventually go to sleep, I will put her back in her cage and she will go about her business as if nothing ever happened. If your vet gives you an idea why yours is doing this I would love to know becase my vet didn't really have an answer.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think it is fleas or mites - he hasn't been itching, his skin and ears are healthy - no flaking or anything; but I will certainly discuss the possibility with my vet.
He had something similar in the fall. At the time, both the vet and I concluded that it was chafing from little fat rolls....  and there has not been any evidence of mutilation. I know that these two sores are self inflicted because I could hear him biting himself *shudder*. 
Both sore are pretty horrific looking. I can try to get a photo with my phone later.
Poor little monkey.
Guess I will be taking his wheel out tonight.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of a very undignified looking Pliny. It was taken on my phone, so not the greatest quality, but it gives you and idea. The skin around the sores is very red and angry looking.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

It happened once to Clémentine when she had a weird reaction to being lightly gassed for an x-ray. She got very hyper, sneezed repeatedly and kept bitting her belly. Fortunately, I had a spray that my vet had sold me when Clémentine had gotten sutures and it was important she didn`t try to chew them off. It`s called Dermicare Bitter Spray for Dogs & Cats. You just spray it on the spot your hedgie is biting (being careful not to put some in his face) and it worked great for Clémentine. It tastes extremely bitter.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you think maybe it's allergies? You said it happened during fall and now during spring...?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a few do it, for various reasons. Sometimes with boys it's because of a bit of dried boy stuff that pulls on the hairs so they start to chew at it. Sometimes after a bath, the area stays damp and gets irritated. This happens especially with the larger hogs. Once there is a bit of irritation and they start to bite at it, it becomes a vicious circle. Allergy is a possibility too.

Taking the wheel out is probably not a good idea. If he is bored, he will chew more.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Once there is a bit of irritation and they start to bite at it, it becomes a vicious circle. Allergy is a possibility too.

Nancy, would that almost be comparable to hot spots that dogs can get? We have a lab with allergies who will chew himself when he gets really itchy. Just wondering if it's a similar thing. Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I imagine it would be similar to hot spots on a dog. Also, when they do chew themselves raw, you know how sores get itchy when they start to dry out and heal, so that makes them chew even more.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This makes sense...I worked with people who self-mutilated and it was the same horrible cycle: scratching leads to scabbing leads to itching leads to scratching leads to... Very sad.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't have much to add since it seems so much knowledge has already been shared - but I just wanted to say I'm sorry that you're dealing with this and I hope Pliny starts feeling better very soon! Poor little guy.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny and I went to the vet today. He is getting a topical cream (soother cream) and an oral antibiotic twice a day. His vet and I had a long talk about what might have caused it, and at the end of it the only obvious trigger was the weather. She gave him a thorough exam and couldn't find anything internally. He is eating, pooping etc as normal. So we elected not to run any tests, but if they do not clear up, or if the sores come back again, we will look at running bloodwork and other tests.
He has gone back to his usual, laid-back self again. And he isn't cjewing/scratching at his scabs either, even though they are pretty painful looking. Poor llittle monkey.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor Pliny! I hope he feels better soon!! Glad to hear it wasn't anything worse.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Best wishes to your little guy; luckily I haven't had any health issues with my 3 yet; knock on wood. Hope he has a speedy recovery; that looks pretty painful.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I know hearing them and seeing them chew on themselves is terrible. Lunas sores healed up pretty quickly. I'm thinking Luna maybe has allergies too, to what is another question though. I agree with leaving the wheel in. It gave Luna something to do to help distract herself. She was quite the little maniac when she had her 2 episodes of biting herself, she was all over her cage it was like she couldn't make up her mind. I felt so bad for her. Hope your little guy heals quickly and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------

